# How many coats do you own? What are their different functions?



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

As i start to unpack things for use in the Fall I started to wonder how many coats I really need, and how many others have. 

So--what coats do you own, and what are their functions? Are there any that you think are essential (Barbour for me, both International and Northumbria, as well as my Filson Double mackinaw for cold days), and, if so, what and why?

I'm curious to see the answers!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

As for winter coats, I have a ski jacket that I use for skiing, athletic activities, and walking the dog since its water proof its good when its sleeting here. I also have a Carhartt jacket that I wear with jeans or casual pants and boots, its so warm and almost bullet proof. I also have a quilted charcoal gray pea coat from a military/police supply store. I wear the pea coat most of the time since its a bit dressier and works well with what I wear to work during the winter. I also have a few lighter coats, one PRL navy jacket I wear in spring and fall, its water proof and a little warm so when it gets down in the 50s its my go to. I also have a tan chino jacket that gets worn when I wear navy pants in place of the PRL jacket. I've been longing for a nice wool over coat, and maybe if I get this new job I want I'll get one to protect my suit or sport coat.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Let me preface what will obviously be an overly long list of coats by saying that I love them and envy those living in the North who can enjoy their coats for several months longer than me. For now, I'll just list their names and come back later and describe their functions.

Four Climes (Baracuta) tan G9
Baracuta navy G4
Barbour Bedale in black
vintage Italian suede bomber-G9 hybrid jacket
Invertere Buffercoat (tan cotton/navy corduroy)
Paul Stuart made in Italy DB car coat
Pendleton short car coat (tan cotton/navy wool)
London Fog navy SB raincoat
Burberry DB trench
Rodex of London light tweed car coat with bright red overcheck
Sterlingwear navy peacoat
Gloverall navy duffle
Towncraft vintage tweed SB overcoat
J Press charcoal herringbone SB overcoat


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Olive duffel which, since I got it, has become my indispensible coat, making some others almost obsolete; camel hair overcoat; navy pea coat; BB raincoat; recently thrifted JCrew barncoat; I've also got an LLBean down filled quilted jacket--nor really for skiing but somewhat that style. That's off the top of my head. Haven't unpacked yet for the fall so I'm sure I'll find some things I've forgotten. I'm looking to get a waxed cotton but don't think I'm gonna be able to spring for a Barbour quite yet.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Barbour Beaufort w/ lining & hood
Barbour Liddesdale
Land's End Field Coat
Eddie Bauer Parka

Thinking of a Bedale in Navy and/or a duffel coat this season.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Baracuta G9 (red)
Aquascutum double-breasted overcoat from the forum
Gloverall duffle coat (brown) (new!)
Brooks Brothers pea coat (navy) (pilling like crazy; soon to be donated to Goodwill)
PRL red puffy coat with hood (bought it in high school; down feathers; hotter than hades)
Rugby military-style coat (black)
Brooks Brothers trench (tan) from the forum
LL Bean fleece (purple) (for trips to the gym, &c.)
Rugby light navy coat


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

They accumulate. I don't have many that have worn out. Confining myself to what I wear:

green Bedale, pretty new
brown Beaufort that was bitten and ripped by a nasty horse, poorly stitched up by me, 25 years old (the jacket, not me, sadly)
light green quilted orvis "plantation" jacket
whiskey shearling, just long enough to cover a suit jacket, derided by my wfe as "the suburban Marlboro man look."
23 y.o. houndstooth topcoat, made for me in Cork City, Ireland, that needs relining
crappy JAB micrfiber lined raincoat


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a few here. While I love good coats, living in Mississippi is a reality.

Heavy coats:
Tan Patagonia insulated parka
Dark green chore coat (for outside work in the winter)

Medium weight:
Brown Patagonia corduroy 
Khaki Orvis work coat
Patagonia fleece
Sierra Designs waterproof technical jacket

Lightweight:
Patagonia waterproof technical jacket (for camping)

To work, I mainly wear winter sports coats (I own four or five), and that's enough warmth for the majority of the winter. I do have my eye on a few nicer pieces of outerwear, but I have trouble justifying the expense.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

My standards:

Black cashmere single breasted overcoat - Brooks Brothers - for wear over a suit when its really cold
Tan single breasted raincoat - Brooks Brothers - for wear over a suit when its raining
Brown leather bomber jacket - Brooks Brothers - casual attire
Green Eisenhower jacket - Brooks Brothers - casual attire
Nylon/cotton windbreaker - Nautica - casual attire
Yellow Rugged Ridge ski parka - LL Bean for skiing or casual attire when its really cold
Navy blue fleece vest with a Vail logo - casual attire


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Wool O'Coats, to the ankle:
Olive drab (army) WWI c. 1917
Navy (navy) WWI c. 1918

Mackinaw, to the hip. Black, blue and red plaid c. 1945

Hey, I'm in Maine


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I have more coats than I recall without going to the closet. A few:

For cold weather:
A Woolrich duffle
A Woolrich herringbone tweed car coat with zip-in fake fur liner
Two football letterman coats (without letters)
A Beaufort (for moderately cold--haven't gotten liner yet)
J. Press charcoal top coat in wool
A can't-recall-brand navy wool top coat
A North Face goose down parka (for when it is really, freakin' cold)

For rain:
A BB trench with zip-in liner
A Baracuta trench, lightweight for warmer weather
A Barbour Durham

For moderate weather:
Pendleton shirt-coat
Woolrich shirt-coat in black-and-red checks
LL Bean barn coat
NY Mets warm-up jacket from the '86 championship year

For what reason I don't know:
An Australian oilskin drifter

I need:
A cashmere top coat, preferably in tan


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Let me preface what will obviously be an overly long list of coats by saying that I love them and envy those living in the North who can enjoy their coats for several months longer than me. For now, I'll just list their names and come back later and describe their functions.
> 
> Four Climes (Baracuta) tan G9
> Baracuta navy G4
> ...


Cardinal is my hero.
Tom D


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmmm, I haven't fully unpacked yet, but here's what I remember:

I'm in Ohio, for reference, but I have a tendency not to rotate coats as much as some. I do really need a trench... one of these days I'll get lucky!

Heavy: 
LL Bean down-lined heavy coat, probably 12-13 years old and still fits - bought for me sized big and they run big, so yeah. Great to ski in, over ski pants. This jacket is overkill, even for an Ohio winter - maybe it would see more wear in Minnesota or upstate New York, but here I only break it out a couple of times a year.
Hickey Freeman charcoal overcoat, from maybe the 60's? Sucker is HEAVY. Need to get the sleeves dropped on it a bit and maybe lose 15 pounds 

Mid-weight:
Cardinal of Canada (I know, I know, made in China now, but it really is decent and it was only $120 at Nordstrom Rack) black overcoat
Brown lambskin leather jacket, Roundtree & Yorke (Dillards house brand)- better quality than one would think, great leather, was only $99 
Brooks Brothers navy spring/fall "Hybrid Jacket" from last winter(?) with all sorts of pockets, plaid lining, still new never worn with tags since I thrifted it as it was warming up outside. Hopefully I've lost enough weight to wear this one soon, but we'll see!
Deprecated, but I still have it for yard work: Gap black wool zip jacket with worn-out inside lining.

Light jackets:
Brooks Brothers light jacket, almost like a windbreaker, can't be newer than mid-90's judging from the label. Fits great, except the sleeves are a tad short, so I'm hoping to find a replacement someday, but that's easier said than done!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

This is one of those threads I probably shouldn't respond to as I likely will find the answer disturbing. Much of this is the result of years of shameless thrifting.

Brooks Brothers green windbreaker (G9ish, but not exact)
Borrelli windbreaker (purchased from an early Gilt sale, had a [ridiculous] retail tag of $1200 or so)
Woolrich check shirt jacket, (vintage, thrifted)
Banana Republic (old/real) unlined cotton safari jacket (thrifted)
John Partridge quilted jacket, Made in England
Eddie Bauer quilted down vest, vintage made in USA
J Crew barn jacket, royal blue (thrifted)
Carhartt hooded work jacket
G-1 navy issue leather jacket (vintage, thrifted)
Goodwear A-1 horsehide flight jacket (custom)
US Navy issue peacoat (1950s, thrifted)
Sawyer of Napa shearling coat
Hickey Freeman Flight Coat (vintage, from tweedydon)
Brooks Brothers trench coat (Made in England, vintage, thrifted)
Rainfair rain shell, glen plaid (vintage, thrifted)
HSM rain shell, beige (thrifted, vintage Made in USA)
Gieves & Hawkes double-breasted Chesterfield (made in England)
J Peterman covert coat with velvet collar
Eldridge/Rothman camel hair polo coat (vintage, thrifted)
Lodenfrey duffel coat (made in Austria)
Stix Baer Fuller store label gray herringbone overcoat, vintage
Oxxford sb A-line quarter lined navy overcoat, custom made in 1956 for a doctor in San Francisco

I was correct. I do find it disturbing.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

This is one area that I've managed to be reserved in, and operate a successful wardrobe cull (last winter).

Right now I have a:
-Barbour Beaufort, everyday coat from fall to late spring, as long as it's no too cold.
-BB camelhair Polo coat, for special occasions
-Woolrich raincoat/parka, lightweight, very George Costanza-ish.
-a mediocre duffle coat that I wear when it's too cold for the Barbour

I also keep a couple LL Bean raincoats in a pouch and an old down jacket in the car for emergencies.

My list was more like Alan's, but I sold or gave away a number of sufurpulous items (barn coats, g9s,duffels, topcoats peacoats etc), though I still have a couple in the "to sell" closet.

I'd like to upgrade the duffel, and maybe add a warm puffy down jacket for the very cold days.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> John Partridge quilted jacket, Made in England
> Goodwear A-1 horsehide flight jacket (custom)
> J Peterman covert coat with velvet collar
> Eldridge/Rothman camel hair polo coat (vintage, thrifted)
> Lodenfrey duffel coat (made in Austria)


As usual, Alan has me trumped. Not that I "need" any more coats, but these five from Alan's list could find a welcome home in my closet. I particularly like the John Patridge jacket and would love a big comfortable polo coat with a belt, floppy collar, and huge patch pockets.


----------



## Shawl Lapel (Jul 5, 2010)

Old flight jacket from my father for really cold days.
Long wool overcoat for formal occasions.
Shorter wool peacoat for everything else.
Leather jackets in brown and black.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Barbour Northumbria for wet weather
Barbour Liddesdale for chilly days, plus layering under the Northumbria when it's colder.
PRL duffel coat in Navy
A BB quilted, tweed shooting vest for layering, especially under Harris tweeds.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Dress:
Black JAB overcoat for the real cold days
Generic tan raincoat. Have had it for 20+ years, no idea where I got it.

Casual:
North Face fleece jacket. It's wind proof as well.
Patagonia fleece vest. I wear this one a lot over a sweatshirt when it's not too cold.
North Face raincoat.
Numerous other windbreakers, fleece, etc. from golf outings, client logos, and on and on....

My interest is peaked on getting a Barbour. Will be investigating at the local Orvis store.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Then, if you like it, investigate how you can get it for a lot less than they charge (look at the recent thread started by Pentheos).


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Orvis has some decent sales, but even so, bestincountry.co.uk is going to be your best bet. About $270 shipped for Bedales & Beauforts. I wouldn't be considering a second if this place wasn't around.


----------



## Tidybeard (Oct 30, 2007)

Great thread! Another coat addict here :icon_smile_big:

Formal:

3B SB Chester Barrie heavy grey herringbone wool (with raglan _*and*_ set sleeves!)
3B SB Chester Barrie navy pure cashmere
3B SB Crombie dark charcoal mid-weight wool
3B SB Daks Simpson grey tweed
6x2 DB Aquascutum green/brown tweed
Invertere brown cotton raincoat with button-out wool lining
Aquascutum khaki classic SB raincoat in Aqua 5 fabric

All made in England (which is where I live:icon_smile

Casual:

Chrysalis duffle in heavy dark green tweed (a favourite)
Filson Weekender in brown cover cloth (with zip-in liner)
Filson Weekender in charcoal wool
Barbour Endurance Field coat in cordura
Laksen Shooting/Field coat in Scottish Tweed with Gore-Tex liner (great combination)
Le Chameau Chablis Field coat in cotton
Swanndri jacket in charcoal pure Merino (made in NZ before the outsource)

Just a polo coat and something from Aero Leather (did have a Veste De Rallye in FQHH but sold it for some reason) and I'll be finished....for this week:biggrin:.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Orvis has some decent sales, but even so, bestincountry.co.uk is going to be your best bet. About $270 shipped for Bedales & Beauforts. I wouldn't be considering a second if this place wasn't around.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Orvis has some decent sales, but even so, bestincountry.co.uk is going to be your best bet. About $270 shipped for Bedales & Beauforts. I wouldn't be considering a second if this place wasn't around.


Also, has lots of deep discounts on limited colors and sizes

And as to how many and what type of coats I have...ain't sayin'. I love 'em all, but efficient dollar usage doesn't seem to compute in my coat closet


----------



## sjghr (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm another fan of coats, but have a somewhat shorter list than many on here:

M&S dark charcoal wool overcoat
Barbour Gamefair (I think it's the Gamefair) - 'hand-me-down'/2nd gen coat from my father
North Face & Berghaus Gore-tex raincoats for hiking (winter and summer respectively)
A couple of sets of oilskins for sailing - one by 'Nautical' and a Musto
Lord knows how many ski jackets

In an odd kind of way I'm looking forward to the first opportunity to get my overcoat on this year. For some reason, it makes me feel really good when I've got it on.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Baracuta in Dark Red--not as useful as I'd imagined
Columbia Goretex rain jacket in tan--weekend rain protection
Barbour Beaufort in green--heavy use in shoulder seasons, business and casual
Filson Outfitter, tan oiled tin cloth--weekend rough use
Filson Outfitter, green oiled shelter cloth--hunting use only now
Filson Packer, tan dry tincloth--long in the tooth, shredding a little
NorthFace soft shell, gift--weekend athletic
Joseph Aboud leather car coat, bought for pennies on dollar, waste of money.
Brooks Brothers polo coat camel--cold weather use only immediately after car wash, afraid to soil
HSM overcoat, charcoal--heavy winter use
Polo University overcoat, navy--heavy winter use
Gloverall duffel coat navy--heavy winter use
Gloverall duffel coat taupe--weekend and evening winter use, mostly hockey games
Burberry raincoat, SB raglan--eBay, summer for rainy days
Burberrys trenchcoat--eBay--fall and spring heavy use
Woolrich forest green wool down filled parka with coyote lined hood--Use whenever temp dips below -10F, 20 years old and awesome.
Levis denim jacket--might wear with chinos on weekend, walking dog.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

This summer an EBAY seller named lilshortie has been having a blowout of NOS Invertere coats. Amazing stuff, super cheap. Got:
1. Buffercoat in Stone with a dark trim
2. Reversible overcoat with slate cotton gab and wool tweed
3. Olive Gabardine Raincoat
4. Khaki Cotton windbreaker

Buffercoat should be an alternative to a Filson Cover Cloth bomber jacket for cold days in December and January with casual dress. Windbreaker should be alternative to Teal Baracuta for late fall and early spring. Others should be for winter travel. (Also threw a low ball bid for a cashmere lined navy cotton car coat, not sure what I will do with that). 

Have a Filson Bush jacket that I wore for a couple weeks summer vacation in Hokkaido. Worry about the Safari jacket cliche (especially as a white guy living in HK), but it worked out to be amazingly useful and just the right weight. At the alterations tailor now, boy is that full cut. 

Also a LL Bean Gore-tex stow away rain coat that I keep in my office. During rainy season, storms just roll up off the South China Sea and the air turns into water in a second. Gore-tex is the only bearable weight in June.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> This summer an EBAY seller named lilshortie has been having a blowout of NOS Invertere coats. Amazing stuff, super cheap. Gotta shut up.


*|) /\ |\/| |\|* YOU! You're disqualified as "Quiet". Now I got more competition.

1) Luciano Barbera Sartoriale camelid Chesterfield
2) RLPL foggy Confederate Grey cashmere flannel trench coat
3) 3 Invertère "Gothard" alpaca pile lined great coats
yada, yada, yada, ad tidium - it just goes downhill from there

considering a typical winter day here reaches 55F, just plain greedy compulsive stupidity

Mostly wear a https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-1965_field_jacket in washed out plain olive drab


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

jamgood said:


> 2) RLPL foggy Confederate Grey cashmere flannel trench coat


Whoa! sounds cool.

RL Polo made in Italy shoes- are they any good?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AldenPyle said:


> This summer an EBAY seller named lilshortie has been having a blowout of NOS Invertere coats. Amazing stuff, super cheap. Got:
> 1. Buffercoat in Stone with a dark trim
> 2. Reversible overcoat with slate cotton gab and wool tweed
> 3. Olive Gabardine Raincoat
> 4. Khaki Cotton windbreaker


So you're the one who's been buying up all the Inverteres. I have a saved eBay search for Invertere just so I can look at lilshortie's auctions. I bought a Buffercoat, but can't really justify any more coats right now, but if I could I'd target those auctions.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

If someone can find the similar thread from about 3 years ago it will save me a lot of writing


----------



## anteaks (Aug 5, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> If someone can find the similar thread from about 3 years ago it will save me a lot of writing


Here's something from a year and a half ago in the fashion forum:



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Currently rotating the following warm winter overcoats:
> 
> A new, knee-length, padded, green, fishtail parka from the Swedish label Att.
> A second-hand, knee-length, green Swedish army field coat with winter liner from the 1980s. Cotton.
> ...


Hopefully this is of some help .


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> If someone can find the similar thread from about 3 years ago it will save me a lot of writing


You mean you haven't aquired any more since then? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Winthorp (Feb 4, 2010)

FWIW I live and work in downtown Philly so most of my wear is urban. I do like to shoot and take "outdoorsy" type walks with the family unit, though, so I get plenty of exposure.

1) *Barbour Beaufort*: My go-to daily wear piece. God I do love this coat. Hand wax it myself annually unless it needs repairs (handwarmer pockets, tears, etc.) in which case I send it to Green Mountain Reproofing for an overhaul). I'll throw in the shaggy liner vest if I need to but usually a scarf gets me toasty enough.

2) *Genuine US Navy-issue Peacoat*: that my dad wore as a Corpsman during his stint in the 60's. My cold weather walk-around piece. Flip up the collar and you're entirely protected. And I'll admit I love the feeling of looking a little like an IRA bagman.

3) *Camel Dress coat*: I'm a little embarrassed by this unit as it's a crappy mass market maker and the fit sucks. It's my dress coat and next piece to be replaced. All that needs to be said on the matter.

4) *Barbour Trench*: A used gift from a buddy - my raincoat. Solid and truly, truly, awesome.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Currently owned:
1 denim jacket
1 lightweight khaki-colored Gap jacket, on its last legs
1 peacoat
1 London Fog trench coat
1 J Press camel polo coat
1 3/4-length gray wool dress coat

On the wishlist:
Navy duffle (Gloverall, perhaps)
Barbour Beaufort
Khaki Baracuta G9, to replace the above-mentioned Gap jacket


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

anteaks said:


> Here's something from a year and a half ago in the fashion forum:
> 
> Hopefully this is of some help .


Thank you very much for taking the time and the effort to find that for me, I really appreciate it. And was it only 18 months ago? It seems longer.

Regards
James


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> You mean you haven't aquired any more since then? :icon_smile_wink:


LOL! No, but seeing the list again I now realise I missed a few.
A navy blue Crombie - 1980s 
A green Barbour Bedale - early '00s
And a 1995 brown Backhouse Barbour ankle length waxed riding coat made in New Zealand with Barbour poppers and the Barbour name on the label
A cream kneelength raincoat - 90s

And for the record the waxed material in my J. Blackledge (Made in Lancashire) is far superior to the material in Barbours.

Also, maybe it's just me, but for me a Harrington (G9) and other waist length windbreakers and the like aren't coats but jackets.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Way too many. My wife always comments every fall how many overcoats I own. It's a sickness, I tell you! A sickness!

One dress overcoat, one trench, parkas, pea coat, a couple hunting jackets, 4-5 casual jackets and pull-overs....I dunno...I estimate a good 10-12.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

Growing up in the Northeast and Great Lakes regions, I have a hearty respect for good winter outerwear. Durability of quality apparel is reflected in some reather old acquistion dates. Have to admit that the Barbours look better the more one beats the living hell out of them!! Also believe that there's no sportier looking coat than a well worn BB DB Polo at an October/ November college football game!

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair DB Polo Coat 3x2 (1998 - 346 Mad Ave Store)
Brooks Brothers Camel Hair DB Polo Coat 3x3 (1983 - Newberry Street Store)
BB Camelhair Polo DB Polo (1977 - Chicago Store) now wife's Lab walking coat*
Polo Camelhair Polo DB with breast pocket (2009) - Madison Ave. Store)
Cardinal Navy Cashmere DB Overcoat 3x2 (1993) - The Hunt Club Cincinnati)
O'Connells (by Cardinal??) Navy DB Overcoat 3x2 (1986)
J. Press British Warmer (2007- New Haven Store)
Burberry Trench Coat (1978 - Whillock Brothers - Rochester, NY)
Burberry Single Breasted Raincoat (1982 - NYC Store)
Green Barbour Border (1980 on UK trip) very ratty but still tasteful!
Green Barbour Beaufort (1990 on UK trip) will achieve ratty status soon!
Navy Barbour Bedale (2000 on UK trip) earlystages of rattiness
Navy Gloverall Toggle Coat (bought new in 1979-80 at O'Connells)
Barbour Brown Duck Hunting Anorak (1992)
Midlength Sawyer of Napa Shearling (1985)
North Face Navy and Yellow Ski Jacket (mid-1990s)
North Face GoreTex Jackets - Navy/Black, Red/Black and Carolina Blue/Black) (1990s)
Avirex Naval Aviators' G-1 with authentic US Presidential Seal patch (1986-7)

* purchased this garment with Christmas money during my first year of business school. It is definitely ratty. However, I would wear it regularly if it were not a 42R!


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Here goes. Their use should be self explanatory. 

Tan DB Burberry Trench
Tan SB vintage London Fog trench
3B Gray and black wool herringbone London Fog
3B Black wool Ralph Lauren 
3B Camel color wool / cashmere vintage Made in Italy
BB Navy wool duffel
Tan G-9
Navy G-9
Green vintage Lacoste nylon zip (sans hood)
Black Northface Aviator series (sans hood)
Black Barbour International (NATO issue sans yellow International patch and sans Barbor embroidery on pocket)
Green Barbour Beaufort (sans Barbour embroidery on pocket)
BB brown leather Bomber with removable wool collar
Navy WWII Naval issue peacoat - one of my favorite treasures. It fits like a glove and is heavy as hell.
Green nylon zip pilots jacket
Tan nylon snorkel w/ fur hood.
Brown corduroy shawl collar Mighty Mac - This jacket belonged to my grandfather. Always proud to wear it. Tough as a nail and built to last. Some of the softest corduroy I have ever felt. 

I'm sure I left a few out but those are definitely the key players.

Wow. Making this list inadvertently spurred me to make a list of all the jackets I don't have but feel I need…or as my wife would clarify, want.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sorely lacking in this area:
Kenneth Cole Reaction Pea coat (ehh)
Zara knee length coat (gets lots of compliments on it, but it doesn't really fit my style)
Levis jean jacket (not sure where/when to ever wear this)
North Face denali (does this even count?)- my unfortunate go to. It fits the weather down here well in the winter, but being burnt orange, it's kind of out of place anywhere but campus


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm impressed by the size of some people's overcoat collections. This is mine:

A lovet covert coat from Cordings (1984)
A charcoal twill covert coat from Moss Bros (about 2006)
A mackintosh calf-length riding coat with leg straps (2001)
A navy Puffa coat (2006)
A double-thickness, double-breasted tweed shooting coat, origins uncertain.

I used to have a Barbour waxed jacket, but in despair at its manifest failings as a supposedly weather-proof garment, I gave it away to a tramp, who seemed the most suitable sort of person to be wearing such a garment.


----------

